# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Zweet] Bonjour  tout le monde !

## Mr_Exal

Bonjour, je me nomme Zweet, j'ai 20 ans et je suis tudiant en informatique en Bretagne. 

J'ai des connaissances en UML, en php, en java, javascript, html, mysql, C++, C#, C, etc, etc. 

Si j'ai rejoins votre forum c'est avant tout pour avoir (et accessoirement donner) des conseils sur ces langages. Cette anne j'ai un projet  raliser pour mon examen (une reconnaissance et une synthse vocale en JAVA). J'ai aussi l'envie de me mettre  la programmation Android (j'ai en effet l'envie de faire quelques applications sur cet OS).

Merci  vous de m'avoir lu, si vous avez quelques questions n'hsitez pas !

Zweet.

----------


## khayyam90

Bienvenue  toi, j'espre que tu trouveras ton bonheur ici.

----------


## vpourchet

Bienvenue  ::ccool::

----------


## cobrastall

> Bonjour, je me nomme Zweet, j'ai 20 ans et je suis tudiant en informatique en Bretagne. 
> 
> J'ai des connaissances en UML, en php, en java, javascript, html, mysql, C++, C#, C, etc, etc. 
> 
> Si j'ai rejoins votre forum c'est avant tout pour avoir (et accessoirement donner) des conseils sur ces langages. Cette anne j'ai un projet  raliser pour mon examen (une reconnaissance et une synthse vocale en JAVA). J'ai aussi l'envie de me mettre  la programmation Android (j'ai en effet l'envie de faire quelques applications sur cet OS).
> 
> Merci  vous de m'avoir lu, si vous avez quelques questions n'hsitez pas !
> 
> Zweet.


 ::ave::  ::ave::

----------

